# P3wned in Thunder Bay ~~!!~~



## searchin4signal (Sep 23, 2006)

Went out for coffee last night with Lenbone and JSD from JSD GuitarShack and ended up back at Lenbone's place playing thru his 70's Fender Strat and his '79 Fender 75 (Rivera codesigned amp)...one asskickin' tone rig !!
I got taken back to school by ol' Lenny (Senior Blues) and tutored all the way by JSD (This man SHREDS !!)
I wasn't ready .... but I fired up the woodstove in my shed.... :rockon2: 

Lookin' forward for another coffee (or brews !) night out with you two !! :food-smiley-004: 

S4S


----------



## JSD's Guitar Shack (Feb 24, 2006)

I think if anyone was giving lessons last night it was you dude, you can play circles around me...:bow: 

I'm pretty rusty but you guys have given me some new mojo to jump back in so I don't get spanked again next time. :rockon2: 

We'll definatly have to get together again, this time we'll all bring our own weapons of mass destruction and see what kind of noise we can all make at the same time.
:rockon: :food-smiley-004:


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

sounds like you guys had a blast:food-smiley-004:


----------



## lenbone (May 12, 2006)

*jammin*

Oh yeah !! it was a Blast !! I ca'nt wait to jam again ! And yes,,Pete can pick circles around me allright.I should maybe take some lessons !!--Da Bone.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Sounds like some hot jammin' there boys. Wind it up. :rockon2:


----------



## lenbone (May 12, 2006)

*Jammin*

Yeah,,if it were'nt for this forum I would never have hooked up with these fine guitarists.It was a good time had by all !


----------



## lenbone (May 12, 2006)

*Jami'n mon!*

I'm Jones'n to have a Jam with a few more instruments !! wuduya think guys ? I've got a place ,and a Drummer,Bass,warm secure spot to relax and Rock for at least 3 hours.The City By-Law is "No noise after 11:00 PM." But we usually get away with playing alot later than 11:00.


----------



## JSD's Guitar Shack (Feb 24, 2006)

lenbone said:


> Yeah,,if it were'nt for this forum I would never have hooked up with these fine guitarists.It was a good time had by all !


Yeah, pretty cool how that worked out eh.....:food-smiley-004: 

I gotta get back into the swing of things before subjecting anyone else to my playing so I'm content with just pluckin with you doods for a while and then see what happens.


----------



## lenbone (May 12, 2006)

*jammin*



JSD's Guitar Shack said:


> Yeah, pretty cool how that worked out eh.....:food-smiley-004:
> 
> I gotta get back into the swing of things before subjecting anyone else to my playing so I'm content with just pluckin with you doods for a while and then see what happens.


Bring it on dude ! It is a Blast !What about Sat.nite? Let me know..I'm game.--Bone.


----------



## JSD's Guitar Shack (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm tied up this weekend but we'll be talking...:food-smiley-004:


----------



## lenbone (May 12, 2006)

*Jamin*

Okay Kev,,Just gimmie a shout.Maybe if you can get away in the next few days we'll get a hold of Pete and see what happens.--Bone.


----------



## searchin4signal (Sep 23, 2006)

Hey guys .... had my hands full this week ...  
I'm tied up at work until Sunday....then I might be free the next couple of days after ! :food-smiley-004:


----------



## JSD's Guitar Shack (Feb 24, 2006)

Monday or Tuesday night should be good for me if you guys wanna get together..:rockon2:


----------



## searchin4signal (Sep 23, 2006)

searchin4signal said:


> Hey guys .... had my hands full this week ...
> I'm tied up at work until Sunday....then I might be free the next couple of days after ! :food-smiley-004:


or not....called into work to cover a sick co-worker  
ah well........its G.A.S. MONEY !!! :banana: 

I seriously need to sell off a BUNCH of stuff !


----------



## lenbone (May 12, 2006)

*jam*

Just let me know guys...Wed. nite would be good for me,,or Fri. nite??


----------

